# Advice for the sona-less?



## slowbro (Aug 14, 2012)

I've always had trouble creating fursonas, once I thought I liked one I got bored of or found it too hard to draw and made a new one.

I guess right now my only 'sona' is an average looking slowbro, as it is my current alias.

For some laughs, here's a collection of some of my past fursonas


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 14, 2012)

How could you go through so many like that?


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't have what I consider to be a fursona either, but I do create lots of characters so I reckon some basic character-creating tips might help.
Character creation-guide: Part 1 Part 2 Part 3

Hope this helps!


----------



## slowbro (Aug 14, 2012)

Gibby said:


> How could you go through so many like that?



well the first one dates back to around 2005



Ansitru said:


> I don't have what I consider to be a fursona either, but I do create lots of characters so I reckon some basic character-creating tips might help.
> Character creation-guide: Part 1 Part 2 Part 3
> 
> Hope this helps!



I have created tons of characters that have a little fanbase over the years, but I just can't come up with a character to represent myself.

I guess I don't know myself well enough. D:

Maybe I should task my friends to make a fursona for me.



I think one of my problems is that I change species depending on situations. Like, once I got involved in marching band, I couldn't have a penguin fursona anymore cause you can't play an instrument with a beak. I stopped having a rabbit fursona cause of how hard it was to pose. And then I had a ponysona cause I got into MLP and the only art bronies think to look at is pony art (although no one really liked my ponysona anyway)

I guess I try too hard to fit in and make something that everyone will like.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 14, 2012)

slowbro said:


> Maybe I should task my friends to make a fursona for me.



I suggest you don't, because then it won't be _your_ character or your design. The only person who knows you best is yourself alone.



> I think one of my problems is that I change species depending on situations.



Well why? Despite everything, my fursona has remained mostly the same. I did, however, create new characters/secondary-sonas later on when I got the ideas for them, some of which were inspired by situations.



> Like, once I got involved in marching band, I couldn't have a penguin fursona anymore cause you can't play an instrument with a beak.



How boring! Furfag characters all do loads of crazy shit. Why is playing an instrument with a beak suddenly out of the question?



> I stopped having a rabbit fursona cause of how hard it was to pose.



As above



> And then I had a ponysona cause I got into MLP



Creating a pony character because you started liking a show is cool, but... to dump absolutely everything else at the same time for the ponysona? wat



> the only art bronies think to look at is pony art



sigh



> (although no one really liked my ponysona anyway)



Ponysonas are generally very boring anyway. They're not directly comparable to them, but I feel that they have a damned lot in common with sonic recolours.



> I guess I try too hard to fit in and *make something that everyone will like.*



There's your problem.

Now, creating your own host of characters like you have is cool and all, but why do you want to please everyone else? Make _your_ character to represent _you_. Don't try and make it to please everyone else. It's a silly move to try and please everyone in the first place anyway, as that's practically impossible.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 14, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Ponysonas are generally very boring anyway. They're not directly comparable to them, but I feel that they have a damned lot in common with sonic recolours.



Objection! And another objection!
Depending on who's designing the character, any character can end up looking boring, which is a sad, sad fate for the character. :C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 14, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Objection! And another objection!
> Depending on who's designing the character, any character can end up looking boring, which is a sad, sad fate for the character. :C



Oh, true, true, there are exceptions, but they seem to be less common as they should be (speaking as an outsider from the MLP fandumb). There's a flash-based thing that everyone keeps using to build their ponysona by picking out of lots of pre-set features. Hair, colour, shape, accessories, etc. It's... kinda stupid IMO.

But props to those who draw their ponies from scratch instead of dicking about with that character builder thing and sticking with that.


----------



## slowbro (Aug 14, 2012)

But what's the point in having one if everyone thinks it's boring and dumb looking?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 14, 2012)

slowbro said:


> But what's the point in having one if everyone thinks it's boring and dumb looking?



Your sona is a medium of expression for you yourself and nobody else.

If you feel that you need to please everyone around you, that's a deep set problem of yours that happens to be irrelevant.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 14, 2012)

I change my colour scheme on games 5 times between a match, as much as want to draw an anthro interpretation of myself i would be farting around with the design too much i think.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 14, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> I change my colour scheme on games 5 times between a match, as much as want to draw an anthro interpretation of myself i would be farting around with the design too much i think.



Personally, when I started with my fagsona, I created a very simple base, and just started adding things as I went along over the course of the years I've been on this site, each addition depending on my tastes. That even got me a couple of easy character ideas when I wanted to go with something that was a more drastic change.


----------



## slowbro (Aug 14, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Your sona is a medium of expression for you yourself and nobody else.
> 
> If you feel that you need to please everyone around you, that's a deep set problem of yours that happens to be irrelevant.



i guess

i don't really draw to express anything i just do it cause i can and cause it's something ive always been known for

maybe im not the right type of person to have a persona :V


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 14, 2012)

The second from the bottom is so cute what is wrong with you. Also, it's good to keep in mind that there's no obligation to create a fursona, it's just something that you do for fun in your spare time really.


----------



## ShiroXIX (Aug 14, 2012)

I freaking LOVE the llama! Take the llama back!! <3

Oh, also you shouldn't try to please anyone with your 'sona. You make what you like to represent you. Me, for example. My 'sona is a hybrid of a satyr and a fennec fox. Part of me doesn't want to be the fennec because of how popular it is, but they're my favorite animal, so oh well. I also really like satyrs so I fucked the police and mixed the two-- still not sure how the fandom sees that, but I'm sure there's a lot of eyerolling involved. But the thing is: I'm happy. I'm happy with my sona and feel like he represents me well, regardless of what other's think and the only things that went into making him were the phrases "I like that" and "that's my favorite".


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 14, 2012)

I have more trouble thinking of fursona names than fursona looks and personalities.


Easy way to figure out what your fursona should be: What animal turns you on the most? That's your fursona. :V


----------



## CrazyKhajiit (Aug 16, 2012)

slowbro said:


> i guess
> 
> i don't really draw to express anything i just do it cause i can and cause it's something ive always been known for
> 
> maybe im not the right type of person to have a persona :V




I used to think the same exact way.... but please try and remember that not everyone grows at the same time.... one flower grows at one season, and another will grow at another season.... you must give yourself time and patience to find what you like, what calls most to your heart, what you keep going back to animal wise.... it doesn't matter what other people think... the wonderful thing about you is that you try to think outside of the box.... even though you have been struggling with that, it shows.... i.... er....heh ^^; I just feel it. 

At first I started out drawing something just cause I could.... later I started to gain this emotion for my art that was wonderful and only ment for me... this feeling grew into passion and helped me find out more things about myself.... in other words my own art, my own ideas, slowly developed pictures of who i was turning out to be!!!You have all the control! But you must be patient...


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 16, 2012)

slowbro said:


> I've always had trouble creating fursonas, once I thought I liked one I got bored of or found it too hard to draw and made a new one.
> 
> I guess right now my only 'sona' is an average looking slowbro, as it is my current alias.
> 
> For some laughs, here's a collection of some of my past fursonas



>pony OCs

*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAIMSOFUCKINGSORRYTHISISJUSTTOOFUNNYHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA*


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 20, 2012)

Personally, I liked one of the ones near the bottom of the mousish/rattish thing with what looks like a keyblade. Epic character...


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 5, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> I have more trouble thinking of fursona names than fursona looks and personalities.
> 
> 
> Easy way to figure out what your fursona should be: What animal turns you on the most? That's your fursona. :V



I dont get why more people just use their own names rather than a split personality type thing. I guess my "fursona" if i ever get round to doing a decent one is just going to be how i would want to look like if i was part wolf. I used to think that was what all fursona's were.


----------



## Volt-048 (Sep 5, 2012)

As a fellow pokefur, I say to you, just do whatever the hell you want.

Dont force it, just let something jump out at you. If something does, good for you, if nothing really catches your fancy well then, also good for you. You dont have to do anything you dont want to.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 5, 2012)

The hardest things about creating a fursona is getting a species, name, and some unique traits that you are happy with. :>



Harbinger said:


> I dont get why more people just use their own names rather than a split personality type thing. I guess my "fursona" if i ever get round to doing a decent one is just going to be how i would want to look like if i was part wolf. I used to think that was what all fursona's were.



Because I suck and my 'sona deserves a better name. :V


----------



## Rotsala (Sep 6, 2012)

Life without a fursona is just not worth living I would recolor a sonic character right away


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you right now ^^


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 6, 2012)

Why is there ponysona talk at all? It's neither worse nor better, it's... Well it's not even different.

I might be low-balling this a bit, but half the furries out there only have Fursonas so they have something to commission pictures of getting fucked from all angles by pokemon or something. I don't see why you'd feel a need for one otherwise.

When I started typing this, I thought I was joking... But I really don't think I am.


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm also in the situation of not really having a fursona because my "me character" changes based on what kind of story world I want to imagine myself in.  I don't think there's actually anything wrong with that, though it's a little annoying as far as commissioning art or a fursuit or whatever.  The most comfy fit for me seems to be a shapeshifter with a tall muscular male human base form and a yellow/gold colorscheme and green eyes in all his forms; that's pretty boring visually though.


----------

